# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Campus Corner

## Pete

Couldn't find a thread dedicated to Campus Corner so thought I'd start one.


Not sure if this has already been talked about but CVS is closing on Campus Corner.

Don't know why or when but the decision has been made.


Very strange and somewhat disappointing.

----------


## riflesforwatie

A group of chain-wide closings. Last day they'll be open is March 25. 

http://www.oudaily.com/news/campus-c...341bb8165.html

----------


## Roger S

But...but...but... Where will we go for cheap tall boys now on game days???  :Wink:

----------


## tfvc.org

Was that CVS even open for very long?

----------


## riflesforwatie

> Was that CVS even open for very long?


I can't remember exactly. I'm thinking 2013, maybe 2014. Could've been 2012.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

It was 2014

----------


## ChargerAg

> It was 2014


I walked by and was shocked it was closed.   The couple times I went in there the line was always 5 deep.


Curious how Sandro's pizza is doing.   Its pretty good pizza but the place always seems empty when I go by.     The one on main always has a decent crowd.

----------


## Questor

Quote from OU Daily:

_CVS cashier Victoria Inman said the store will close its doors March 25 due to lack of business and therefore an inability to afford rent._
Here's the full story:

http://www.oudaily.com/news/campus-c...341bb8165.html

Related story about multiple local business closings in Campus Corner as  rental rates continue to go up:

http://www.oudaily.com/news/recent-c...8f98938ca.html

----------


## Questor

The Baked Bear ice-cream shop to become Campus Corner's cool new addition:

http://www.oudaily.com/a_and_e/the-b...de2bcc332.html

----------


## asdf

Construction has started on the building Pita Pit was in.   My coworker stopped by and asked what was going in.  They said a Grilled Cheese Restaurant and bar.  He didn't get a name though.   Poster in window claims it's going to be open by spring and will include a 2nd floor.   Has anyone heard anything about this?

----------


## positano

Hopefully something like Hammontree's.

----------


## riflesforwatie

http://www.normantranscript.com/news...84d7cfecf.html

Othello's lost their roof due to a fire likely started by lightning during Saturday morning's storms.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Hopefully something like Hammontree's.


What is Hammontree's?

----------


## positano

> What is Hammontree's?


http://hammontreesgourmet.com

----------


## Jersey Boss

> http://hammontreesgourmet.com


Thanks. Could be a interesting concept.

----------


## Pete



----------


## riflesforwatie

http://www.normantranscript.com/news...1fc02d1a5.html

The Chickasaw Nation has bought Casa Blanca at the corner of Boyd and Jenkins

----------


## John Knight

Skinny Slim's and Opolis Clothing both are set to open this Friday from what I am hearing.  They share the old Sunshine Market building across from Volaire.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Skinny Slim's and Opolis Clothing both are set to open this Friday from what I am hearing.  They share the old Sunshine Market building across from Volaire.


Finally! Got to hit up Skinny Slims ASAP.

----------


## BG918

This will add needed density to the east along Boyd St.  I would love to see more development like this along University Blvd in the future.

----------


## Edgar

> This will add needed density to the east along Boyd St.  I would love to see more development like this along University Blvd in the future.


yeah you probably like those horrible generic minidorms festering the campus area.  that high rise next to the Deli is lame and stupid don't you think. The pizza sucks too. Heard they bought the oven in Italy. I used to live in Rome, they don't know what the &^%$ they're doing. Sad a cool town like Norman is too close to the greed merchants in OKC.

----------


## LocoAko

> yeah you probably like those horrible generic minidorms festering the campus area.  that high rise next to the Deli is lame and stupid don't you think. The pizza sucks too. Heard they bought the oven in Italy. I used to live in Rome, they don't know what the &^%$ they're doing. Sad a cool town like Norman is too close to the greed merchants in OKC.


Ah... we'd miss ya, Edgar...

----------


## shawnw

https://twitter.com/JoeCJr29/status/1552007839274749953




> BREAKING - Campus Corner News: Worlds Largest 
> @raisingcanes
>  going into old Cool Greens building in the works according to sources!!

----------


## Pete



----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Not really what I would want for CC but ok. I’m sure it will do well for game days?

----------


## Pete

There are already chains on CC:  Chipotle, Fuzzy's, Louie's, etc.

This is the first out-right fast food place, though.

----------


## Colbafone

It's going to absolutely kill it there.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Sad. This will not contribute to the CC vibe at all.

----------


## chssooner

> Sad. This will not contribute to the CC vibe at all.


Actually, it will. College kids love places like this. And since it is so large, and on CC, I would bet they have some additional things not all Cane's have. 

Cane's started as a college hangout, so why would that not work on Campus Corner?

----------


## Pete

Dede Westbrook is opening a new restaurant on Campus Corner:

https://www.facebook.com/EndzoneEats

----------


## Jersey Boss

Nm

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Actually, it will. College kids love places like this. And since it is so large, and on CC, I would bet they have some additional things not all Cane's have. 
> 
> Cane's started as a college hangout, so why would that not work on Campus Corner?


I don't accept the premise that college students love hanging out in a  place reeking of chicken grease.
Fail

----------


## chssooner

> I don't accept the premise that college students love hanging out in a  place reeking of chicken grease.
> Fail


https://www.redandblack.com/opinion/...24ca0df87.html       - from a UGA newspaper

https://www.redandblack.com/opinion/...24ca0df87.html      - from a Penn State newspaper

There are more, but I figure 2 VERY large universities spouting the popularity of Cane's speaks enough. I will let you do your own research.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I don't accept the premise that college students love hanging out in a  place reeking of chicken grease.
> Fail


I’ve noticed Cains is very popular with the college crowd much like Chick-fil-A. Just wait until it opens and check it out. I bet this place gets overrun. They have one in flagstaff near the university and it’s always packed with college students. Same thing with the Raising Canes in Edmond near UCO.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> I don't accept the premise that college students love hanging out in a  place reeking of chicken grease.
> Fail


What do you think should go there instead to better meet the lofty basis of college student hangout criteria?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> What do you think should go there instead to better meet the lofty basis of college student hangout criteria?


Empire pizza. But my post wasn't what I thought should go in. Or the loftiness of a place.
CC has done quite well without fast food joints.
My objection is with it not being a good fit for the district.

----------


## Pete

Jimmy Johns is also there as is Chipotle and Hurts Donut.

It's a good mix.  Tons of full-service restaurants, bars, clubs, shops.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This district needs some residential apartments preferably some micro units.

----------


## Pete

There are a ton of new apartments between CC and Main Street with more being built all the time.

It's one of the reasons the places on Main Street have done so well with more planned.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I’m talking about directly in the middle of CC.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> There are a ton of new apartments between CC and Main Street with more being built all the time.
> 
> It's one of the reasons the places on Main Street have done so well with more planned.


This. There are plenty of apartments in the general area. 

The group I ran with would have loved to have had a couple fast food places on CC in the late 70s . We would have hit some bar to get started. Then hit Raising Canes, Fuzzys, etc.  then gone back to bar hopping. Hell, even Mickey Ds, Burger King, Taco Bell, etc. would have been great. Yeah, the CC vibe is a party one and doing so in a special place steeped in tradition. But a struggling college student also has to eat. Most of the guys I hung with didn't have well off parents paying for everything so doing anything above just being there was a struggle.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Empire pizza. But my post wasn't what I thought should go in. Or the loftiness of a place.
> CC has done quite well without fast food joints.
> My objection is with it not being a good fit for the district.


I’m just going off what you said. I asked what you thought should go in because you implied Cane’s is beneath what college students would frequent, so it made me curious what you thought met the level college students desire. 

How it fits the district is a bit different since more than college students go there. My thoughts are that Empire does seem like it would fit CC at large more than Cane’s. There are a few places similar to it but I think Empire would be the best out of the available options. I personally don’t care for Cane’s, though I don’t actively dislike them, but what would be the best fit and what will detract from the area are two distinct things in my opinion.

It’s fair to be disappointed from a personal preference aspect but I don’t expect them to fail or think college students will avoid them because it smells like chicken, though.

----------


## Jeremy Martin

> I don't accept the premise that college students love hanging out in a  place reeking of chicken grease.
> Fail


This makes no sense to me.  What restaurant doesn't smell like the food that is being prepared in it? 
Hang out may be the wrong phrase here, how about "stop in to get a meal".  
Has anyone ever seen a Cain's that closed due to poor sales?  This place should do well there.

----------


## GoGators

Campus corner continues to add more and more restaurants, bars, hotels, apartments, and shops right next to campus where thousands of students live. So obviously wanting to build a new basketball arena miles away from all of this action in a strip mall parking lot off the interstate makes perfect sense.

----------


## HangryHippo

It actually does when you consider student attendance is dogpoop for most of the games. Additionally, lots of people coming from the city on a weeknight dont want to go all the way to campus for a game.

----------


## BG918

> It actually does when you consider student attendance is dogpoop for most of the games. Additionally, lots of people coming from the city on a weeknight don’t want to go all the way to campus for a game.


If the arena is within close walking distance there would be more students at games.  Building the arena off the highway is 20th century logic, I can’t believe we are even having a discussion about it.  Every other university that has an off campus arena has been bringing them back to campus.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> If the arena is within close walking distance there would be more students at games.  Building the arena off the highway is 20th century logic, I can’t believe we are even having a discussion about it.  Every other university that has an off campus arena has been bringing them back to campus.


Have you been to an OU BB game in the last 10 years? Back in the 70s, 80s and even 90s  students really got into going to games. It was fun to be part of or later watching the student section holding newspapers and yelling "Who cares" as the visiting team was announced. It's not the way anymore. Basing any BB decision on student participation is folly. Even the student section of football games is a joke compared to the 70s, 80s and 90s.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> If the arena is within close walking distance there would be more students at games.  Building the arena off the highway is 20th century logic, I cant believe we are even having a discussion about it.  Every other university that has an off campus arena has been bringing them back to campus.


Its insane how far behind the mentality in the OKC metro area.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> If the arena is within close walking distance there would be more students at games.  Building the arena off the highway is 20th century logic, I can’t believe we are even having a discussion about it.  Every other university that has an off campus arena has been bringing them back to campus.


The majority of students drive to Ou football games.    Basketball is super close and easy yo get To.  Moving it by the football stadium would make it harder for everyone to go to games.

----------


## BG918

> The majority of students drive to Ou football games.    Basketball is super close and easy yo get To.  Moving it by the football stadium would make it harder for everyone to go to games.


Then why has literally every university that had an off campus arena brought it back to campus or has plans to?  Name one university moving basketball further from campus next to the highway?

----------


## GoGators

> Then why has literally every university that had an off campus arena brought it back to campus or has plans to?  Name one university moving basketball further from campus next to the highway?


Because universities quickly realized how terrible off campus arenas were so they fixed/ are trying to fix their mistake. Off campus arenas have been generally known to be universal failures since at least the early 1990s.

Anyway, Ill get back to topic regarding CC. Its just funny some want to move the arena to be closer to better amenities (target and discount  tire?) while campus corner has much better amenities and is actually in an appropriate location. And I doubt someone from okc is going to suddenly decide spending 2.5 hours at a basketball game on a weeknight is now worth it because the drive there would be 8 minutes closer to their house. That math is just not adding up

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Then why has literally every university that had an off campus arena brought it back to campus or has plans to?  Name one university moving basketball further from campus next to the highway?


literally every university hasn't       the most profitable college basketball program in the country has an off campus arena

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Because universities quickly realized how terrible off campus arenas were so they fixed/ are trying to fix their mistake. Off campus arenas have been generally known to be universal failures since at least the early 1990s.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll get back to topic regarding CC. It’s just funny some want to move the arena to be closer to better “amenities” (target and discount  tire?) while campus corner has much better amenities and is actually in an appropriate location. And I doubt someone from okc is going to suddenly decide spending 2.5 hours at a basketball game on a weeknight is now worth it because the drive there would be 8 minutes closer to their house. That math is just not adding up


OU has no issue selling basketball tickets .... they have an issue getting those with tickets to go to the games ... 


it is almost like OU has done tons of surveys and research about this topic  with those that actually buy tickets ..

----------


## Boop

> https://twitter.com/JoeCJr29/status/1552007839274749953


Raising Cane's used to be good but their quality has gone downhill

----------


## Boop

> Dede Westbrook is opening a new restaurant on Campus Corner:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EndzoneEats


That is sweet! I will have to try it!

----------


## dheinz44

Diamond Dawgs announced on their Instagram today that they will be closing

----------


## Anonymous.

Dang that is sad. Those hotdogs saved my life a few nights.

----------


## shavethewhales

That sucks. Fond memories of them around 2012ish when they were new. 

Lot of competition on campus corner, but it feels like some of the good stuff is getting edged out. At least that new korean place is awesome. I would have eaten there literally as much as I could afford when I was back in school. I know it's a (small) chain, but they hit the mark.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> That sucks. Fond memories of them around 2012ish when they were new. 
> 
> Lot of competition on campus corner, but it feels like some of the good stuff is getting edged out. At least that new korean place is awesome. I would have eaten there literally as much as I could afford when I was back in school. I know it's a (small) chain, but they hit the mark.


The Korean cup place was good when it opened but it is very unclean now. Went not long ago and had flies around tables and the floor was very dirty. No go for me.

----------


## Boop

> The Korean cup place was good when it opened but it is very unclean now. Went not long ago and had flies around tables and the floor was very dirty. No go for me.


It is just flies, not roaches

----------

